# Passap Duomatic pinkie



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

is this a good machine, it has the ribber attachment, there is a small break on one of the plastic pits, but it is not something that will cause it to break or not function.

"I tried the locks and they move across the beds. Comes with all parts,tools,extra needles, pushers, the stand and manual. The lower left pink edge broke off, a cosmetic detail only, and I will include the broken off piece. It can be glued back. I have also seen replacement edge panels on EBay. "

here is what it says.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Passap-Duomatic-/200719612570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebbd23a9a#ht_500wt_1050

and link.

Right now I have a single bed standard sk8 but would like to upgrade to a more versatile machine.

Thank you.

I am also looking at this one a brother kh820

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FULLY-RESTORED-BROTHER-KH820-STANDARD-GAUGE-KNITTING-MACHINE-WITH-LACE-CARRIAGE-/300671760082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46016ef6d2#ht_668wt_1050

it is a tad more, but has more goodies.


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

Well after finally getting some accurate information on the differences of the passap machines, I have decided to let the pinky go to some one else. 

and not bother getting another japanese machine

and wait for a duomatic 80 I have a flat single bed that works perfectly so I will at least be able to learn how to operate a machine in general.


so if anyone has a lead so to a Passap Duo 80 for sale I would appreciate being pointed in the right direction. I will be hounding ebay daily looking for it.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Cptldy said:


> Well after finally getting some accurate information on the differences of the passap machines, I have decided to let the pinky go to some one else.
> 
> and not bother getting another japanese machine
> 
> ...


You might try searching Craig's list too.
CharleneM


----------



## snowbug (May 17, 2011)

That's what I was going to suggest too. Don't forget Craigslist, I just bought a great machine (for me anyway) for a great price on CL. I rebuilt my own sponge bar, and after I corrected my placement of part of yarn mast upside down-it works perfectly. Good luck, you will find one.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

ebay has them and join the Passap site on Yahoo. you can get info there and people sell their machines there also.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

One of the many nice features of a Passap is that they don't have a sponge bar. I love my Duo80. I have dismantled a couple of machines so have loads of spare parts.


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

O that is great to hear.

My silver reed is the same. however a bare bones model. So nice that I don't have to worry about one of those.

how much is a reasonable price for the d80's?


----------



## DianaA (Jan 29, 2012)

Be sure to get one as close to home as possible! Shipping for mine cost over $200.00.These are heavy machines! I'm just getting mine together and have not used it at all yet. It is fun to collect all the goodies for it and try to put it all together.


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

unfortunately it is difficult to source specific machines close to home for a fair price. 

but I am in the middle of closing a deal for a very nice duo 80 it is prohibitive to fly there and collect it as it is in florida so i am having it shipped to me.

but I am so excited. Soon to be obsessing over my new to me passap.


----------

